# Crappie this weekend...



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Caught about 20 Crappie between Friday and Saturday (portage river)including another "fish ohio", couldnt get any on lures- all came on minnows. if anyone wants to see that fish its the picture of the week on my site...

Also a few Bluegill, Green Sunfish, and one dandy Largemouth on a Mepps...

Good fishing all...


----------



## JimG (Apr 6, 2004)

Could you tell me the water temp at Portage right now ? I'd like to compare it with the Lake and Bay.
Thanks,
JimG


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey Jim,
I don't have the 'big' boat in the water yet- thats the one that has the electronics that could tell me... so i'm not sure. Right now i'm just fishing blind the 'spots' that I know have good structure- no fish finder etc etc...


----------



## WLB (Apr 6, 2004)

The portage has been 50 to 54 the last couple weeks depending on where you take temp and what the weather is like.
coolwater try some small crankbaits in front of the docks.
Try that place on the other side of streeter it's crankin out some decent fish.


----------

